# Road noise door seal strip?



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

I wouldbe also interested if this helped with the noise

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That is a Cruze they picture it on. Not sure if it would work, since it is just the one strip. To be effective it would need to be all around the door, including the leading edge of the front doors.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

sciphi said:


> That is a Cruze they picture it on. Not sure if it would work, since it is just the one strip. To be effective it would need to be all around the door, including the leading edge of the front doors.


I'm not sure. On mine, all the noise seems to come from between the doors, so this might make a decent difference.
Not sure if I want to spend $34 unless I know for sure though. Who knows, next paycheck, I might pick them up and try it...


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm. Looks like it would be visible from the exterior of the car with both doors closed. Kinda ruins it if you ask me.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Yea the edge that attaches to the body panel on the door would be visible.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

If they had half a brain they would have attached it to the part of the door that opens. That way it would also protect from dings and paint chips there. Since you can see it anyway try to find one that attaches to the other side of the door.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

2013LT said:


> Hmm. Looks like it would be visible from the exterior of the car with both doors closed. Kinda ruins it if you ask me.


yeah, but how visible? Also on a dark colored car, I doubt it would be super noticeable.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

^That's a very good point. On a light colored car it would drive me crazy though.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought it looked like the dark part would be under the seam of the door, which is black anyhow (the door gap).
IDK, ebay returns can be annoying, maybe I will try it one day. It's a good idea, but I need to see it on a cruze. If it's visible, that's a no go on my silver ride.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

It's really hard to tell in the picture if it would be or not. They should have a picture there with the door closed.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

*This is different, and for road noise. Not sure if our cars have a channel or lip to run this along, I'd have to look.
Car Door Auto Noise Universal Rubber Seal Strip Btype Fit Chevrolet 10 13 Cruze | eBay

Look at the fourth pic on this listing (for the item in my OP) Looks like you would "see it", but not really because it does fit within the door gap. To me, this looks acceptable. If that's the case, I may get them. Shipping back to Korea for a return is pricey though..
Car Door Auto Noise Rubber Sealing Strip 2pcs Fit Chevrolet 2010 2013 Cruze | eBay


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

These full door sets have caught my eye in the past.
I will probably try it one day just out of curiosity.

08 11 Chevy Holden Cruze Weather Strip Noiseless | eBay


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> These full door sets have caught my eye in the past.
> I will probably try it one day just out of curiosity.
> 
> 08 11 Chevy Holden Cruze Weather Strip Noiseless | eBay


That looks like it might do something. Fitting all the way around the door like it does, it will block sound from all around. Not just one area like the original product linked to.


----------

